# Heil Heat exchanger recall



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

There is no RECALL on the heat exchanger. A lot of them fail from the furnace being overfired (gas pressure too high) or lack of airflow etc. You need to get an experienced ICP, Heil tech to check the unit and find out why it is tripping. The heat exchanger has a warranty but the labor to replace it is not covered.


----------



## hammy (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the over fire of the unit. Is there any visual signs of it over firing. Damage etc. ( just for my information?) Hammy


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Unfortunately not. The flame can be blue, it is just too big. Gas pressure and temp rise etc needs to be checked by a Pro.


----------



## hammy (Mar 11, 2010)

I think this over pressure might be my original problem. Hammy


----------



## Homer123 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok kids, listen up. Heil, heat exchangers. the law says 100 ppm CO out the exhaust for your furnace. Have this checked. Look for water under your blower you can't explain too. Black exhaust inside your vent pipe can be an indicator. This is serious. I have actually saw furnaces putting out 1900 ppm out the exhaust. You say ok but it's going outside so no problem, WRONG... If this breaches to the inside of the house due to a crack, death occors at 1200 ppm in 1 to 3 minutes. This is no scam and no joke. Get it checked. If that heil is 6 to 10 years old, get it checked.
The problem is the secondary heat exchanger. Another thing to look for in the Heil is rings falling off the primary heat exchanger, you may see a ring laying in the bottom of your furnace. That's it. Most of these fall off above where you can't see it. Flame rollouts are a good indication something is very wrong with your furnace. Pressure when it's hot may get inside the heat exchanger and cause a mild blowback. Heat shuts off the flame rollout. Heil and Carrier both have issues with this but no recall as of yet. As far as not lighting, it can be the flame rod. If no pilot flame it can be a clogged orifice. If flame sensor cleaning doesn't do it, replace the flame rod assy. bout 100 to 120 bucks. If that doesn't fix it the gas valve might need replaced. 
If your furnace heats up and goes out and the fan comes on, you have a board problem..... What's happening is probably the furnace gets too hot and the limit shuts off the furnace putting it in lockout mode and lockout is turning the fan on. Furnace cools off and then it retries ignition. If you have a heil or carrier furnace I would strongly suggest to get CO detectors for your bedrooms and where you sit most often.


----------



## Homer123 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Have it CHECKED*



hammy said:


> Thanks for the info on the over fire of the unit. Is there any visual signs of it over firing. Damage etc. ( just for my information?) Hammy


The first thing you need to do is have someone check the CO going out the exhaust. It should be under 100 ppm. If your tripping the flame rollout something is wrong wrong wrong. 
Secondary heat exchanger failures cannot be seen without taking them out. Look for water in bottom of cabinet. Look for black in your exhaust pipe. GET IT CHECKED!!! If they don't stick a probe in it, they are not doing you any favors. Get someone else.
If you think a good HVAC man is expensive, wait till a cheap one learns ya.


----------

